# Sage DTP Steam Wand



## JoshW (Dec 30, 2017)

Hi all,

Has anybody experienced their DTP steam wand spluttering/squirting water when initially starting the steam. I notice this frequently, and how the steam doesn't seem very consistent in that you can see almost like the pressure is dropping at points when the steam is active.

I have run a tank full of water through and have ensured the nozzle has been fully cleaned. Could a seal or possible some other part be failing inside the steam mechanism?

Many Thanks,

Josh


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

Mine does a little bit on the first steam of the day - what I tend to do is run in into the drip tray until the water has cleared and it's steaming, then turn off>put in jug>turn on.


----------



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

My Barista Express doesthis each and every time. Dumps initial spurt of water and then all throughout the steaming seems to be calibrating the pump pressure on and off. Just think of this as normal now. Maybe it isnt? The frothing is nowhere near as powerful as i expected but as the machine is only 8months old i'll have to live with it.


----------



## JoshW (Dec 30, 2017)

I'm thinking this is normal, I've recently used another DTP and that seems to do exactly the same thing. I just run it for a couple of seconds now to purge out any water/condensation


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

It's normal to some extent on any machine. One reason is when steam is selected the wand is cold so any steam condenses for while until it and anything else in the circuit heats up. So much the same on my DB.

John

-


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

The steam wand on the DTP is responsible for hot water and steam which might not help entirely but on my old one it always spurted out a few short jets of water before the steam came up to power. As others have said, its likely just residual steam in the pipes that has condensed into water that is being pushed out as the fresh steam tries to exit. Just run it until it is producing proper steam, turn off briefly, pitcher under tip and turn back on.


----------

